# Home Fire, Electrical Question



## Alias (Apr 20, 2011)

I posted a thread about a house fire in my AHJ about a month ago.  While talking to the insurance adjuster yesterday about the fire, she mentioned that the fire started in the front bedroom.  What I found intriguing and have a question about is a remark she made that *ALL* the electrical outlets in the house had burn marks on them.

My question is, is this common?   

And if so, any idea why this occurs?


----------



## Min&Max (Apr 20, 2011)

Age of home?


----------



## Alias (Apr 20, 2011)

Min&Max said:
			
		

> Age of home?


1970's - 80's.  Sold to current owner in 1988, standard ranch style 3 bed 2 bath home.


----------



## cda (Apr 20, 2011)

think would have to define what she means by "Burn Marks"

as in arcing from the appliance plugs being plugged in?

or smoke coming out of the wall/ electrical outlet box

or burned from the fire

or what was the cause of the fire lightning strike??

seems a little funny ALL were burned


----------



## rshuey (Apr 20, 2011)

AL wiring attached to the wrong devices?

Loose wiring causing arcing?

Smoke damage on the cover plates? (insurance adjusters aren't usually that knowledgeable when it comes to fire science or building theory)


----------



## Alias (Apr 20, 2011)

cda - No lightning strike but homeowner did call power company claiming that the power company's lines were causing a problem.  Lineman arrived and fire had already started.  Haven't been able to get inside home to look at electrical.

rshuey - I suspect that it might have been too many power strips/multiple outlet boxes plugged into a standard outlet.?.


----------



## cda (Apr 20, 2011)

floating neutral????

ask the home owner if the lights or appliances were acting funny, or if they have cable tv check the coax for damage


----------



## Alias (Apr 22, 2011)

cda said:
			
		

> floating neutral????ask the home owner if the lights or appliances were acting funny, or if they have cable tv check the coax for damage


Met with the homeowner and`a local electrician yesterday afternoon and the electrician said a floating neutral.  Light switch and overhead light in the bedroom were mainly affected.  Light bulb actually blew according to homeowner.  Homeowner also mentioned his 'smart stove' had a message about a bad line on its' display.  Power will be back on today, electrician is going to check all the circuits before the homeowner rips out all of the wiring.  He said the same thing I did, check the wiring and see if any part can be salvaged.


----------



## cda (Apr 22, 2011)

Just make it out to  " CASH "


----------



## Alias (Apr 22, 2011)

cda said:
			
		

> Just make it out to " CASH "


Will do.


----------

